# How are the skeeters?



## uphillklimber (Jul 8, 2009)

x


----------



## billski (Jul 9, 2009)

I have spent many weekends in the Berkshires and can tell you that they are all behind schedule.  The black flies were just starting to swarm last weekend, I have hardly seen any mosquitoes.  An occasional deer fly just appeared last week.

June is usually horrendous for black flies.  It was fairly typical, but they seem to be persisting a lot longer this year.

In Conway, NH and W. Maine the word I've received from speaking with folks living there is that the bugs are late in arriving too, largely because of the rain, I guess it's messed up the hatching.  

I've also noticed significant regional variations too - some people are reporting next to nothing, some are reports lots of 'toes.

Interesting read:  http://www.wildlife.state.nh.us/Wildlife_Journal/WJ_sample_stories/WJ_a00_Blackflies.pdf


----------



## bigbog (Jul 10, 2009)

*...ditto billski's info..*

Have had the same experience as billski's info........not bad thru June, but will see this weekend.  Outside of the cool temps that always come with rains, the temps and humidity levels are pretty normal....70s to low/mid 80s and prett dry..so you're not perspiring heavily. thus you're not such a target.    As always, bug populations are local = not bad the higher & drier you go as well as out on larger ponds & lakes..away from shore, and thicker by smaller waters(bogs, brooks, small ponds) and lower areas.  At least we now have sun and blue skies...for a while..
  ...Have encountered more young(smaller) blackflies in the last week....but they didn't seem experienced enough to know what to do with my arms before I brushed em' off;-)...will see this weekend...agreed, the mosquitoes and deerflies are the most harrassing.
$.01


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 10, 2009)

wow I had no clue what this thread was about...skeeters..I like it..I'm gonna use that now..


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 11, 2009)

The black flies are finally dwindling in my area, but I'm afraid the skeeters are going to be pretty bad.  Will be playing outside the next few days and will report back


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 11, 2009)

Just starting to see some biters in the northern lakes region. But definitely behind schedule.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 12, 2009)

*Saturday up in Chesuncook-Chamberlain L. area...*

FWIW Bob, up in Maine's Chesuncook-Chamberlain Lakes area(north of Moosehead) the bugs weren't bad at all...except for deerflies...that seemed more harrassing than normal = possible bumper crop, but at least they don't have the numbers of mosquitoes and blackflies.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 13, 2009)

Skeeters really really blew big time last night!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 13, 2009)

there's this new invention called bugspray!!!!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 13, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> there's this new invention called bugspray!!!!



Just make sure you keep re-applying every 30 minutes.  Doing work around the house from 4PM on between the numbers of skeeters and sweating the spray off was quite annoying to say the least.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 14, 2009)

got eaten alive along the Burlington, VT waterfront last weekend despite several applications of bug spray.


----------



## skiadikt (Jul 16, 2009)

at our house in northern putnam, we've been eaten alive the last few weekends even mid-day. on our deck we've got all sorts of citronella candles etc and they're still munching away.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 16, 2009)

I just murdered two in my office..


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 16, 2009)

skiadikt said:


> at our house in northern putnam, we've been eaten alive the last few weekends even mid-day. on our deck we've got all sorts of citronella candles etc and they're still munching away.



we have one of those propane mosquito magnets and the skeeters are still horrible.  the mosquito magnet kept the yard comfy last year.  this year is down right uncomfortable as the sun is going down.  my wife is bitching that the thing doesn't work.  i'd love to see her reaction if i turned it off for a couple of days....


----------



## Skier75 (Jul 16, 2009)

Yep, crappy summer so far. Haven't been camping or hiking yet because of those little suckers! So far only been kayaking(on our pond and one other place) and on the bike a few times......ppppphhhhhttttt!!!

That's what I say!


----------



## andrec10 (Jul 16, 2009)

They are horrible here in Dutchess County as well. But nothing as big as up near Syracuse along Onandaga lake. Those skeeters could carry away small children. But the lake is also the most polluted in the US, so they are mutants.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 16, 2009)

What do you think the skeeters think of us????  I murdered a few today in my office with a postcard..they are dumb as skeet and gravitate towards light..


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 16, 2009)

The nats tonight made work outside pure misery. Would have traded off for skeeters rather than noseums in a second.


----------



## billski (Jul 19, 2009)

Head for the hills.  Anything above 1000' away from streams in western Maine was a-ok.
Near ponds and lakes the mosquitoes ate small animals for snacks and large children for dinner.   Near running brooks were black flies waiting for the final kill.  three treatments of 100% deet were the only cure.  I was wishing for September, as much as I hate to say it.


----------

